# She is starting to bite, pregnant?



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

I read that female rats bite when they are pregnant, I am worried, because she came from a petshop, and I have no idea if they kept makes and females seprate! I'm worried she is, and I don't know the signs of a pregnant rat, someone assure me she is not pregnant, or that she is. I've only had her for 3 days, maybe she is just adjusting to her new cage?

(she has a cagemate)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

No-one will be able to assure you whether or not she is or is not pregnant, based only on the fact she is biting. She may just be terrified due to how she was treated in the pet shop, due to her new environment and yourself. It's unlikely she was socialised with people at the pet shop, if at all, so won't be used to it. 

If you looked at all the rats in the cage carefully, you'd have been able to spot if there were any males in there, their parts are big enough :lol:


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

just because she bites doesn't mean she's pregnant.. :?

but since you got her from a petshop, there's always a possibility that she is.. can you get any pictures? you'll be able to see a pregnant girl's nipples really well and she'll start to look like a pear after awhile


----------



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't mean to over-react, and I know that she can bite for other reasons, I realize now I sounded a bit foolish there, I am just looking at all the options, and worrying lol


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i totally understand why you're worrying. 
i've only owned two females and both were pregnant when i bought them.. and now we've got 23 babies! it's good that you're trying to find out now so you can be prepared.


----------

